# Working as a Real Estate Agent in Mexico



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if one would need a work permit to work as a Real Estate Agent in Mexico? If so would that also require to have a Temporary/Permanent Visa as well?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

hyracer said:


> Does anyone know if one would need a work permit to work as a Real Estate Agent in Mexico? If so would that also require to have a Temporary/Permanent Visa as well?


As far as I know, you need a residence visa to work legally in Mexico. If you are eligible for a Residente Permanente visa, you are automatically given permission to work here. If you are only eligible for a Residente Temporal visa, you can request permission to work at INM, the Mexican immigration office.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You would need a work permit and probably need at least a Temp. Visa because you would need a tax ID # and probably an employer that would communicate with INM to help with the process. Starting your own business would have its hoops to jump through also.


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!
I will also check with our Property Manager in Mexico and have her ask the broker what requirements he has for agents. We've been wintering in Mexico for two years now and sitting around enjoying retired life for 6 months or more is not fulfilling enough for me. I need to be working. My wife and I have discussed volunteering and that will fill her time, but I want additional income and the satisfaction that work gives.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To do anything 'lucrative' in Mexico definitely does require either Permanent Resident Visa status, or specific permission from INM for a specific position, with an INM approved & registered emplolyer. You will, of course, need to have an RFC from SAT, and a CURP from INM.


----------

